# Buying Chinese Slingshots For Less..



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Have a look at chinese slingshot webpages and you'll find out they sell their run-off-the-mill slingshots for about 5-9$ in China. For us Westerners, the same slingshots are sold for approx. 30$ when we revert to Dankung dealers of some reputation.

However, there are also several other retailers who sell traditional chinese slingshots. Problem is that you buy slinghsots from an unknown qualitly level. And there are rumors about cheap zinc alloy slingshots that brok during draw, injuring the shooter...

However, there are also Dankung slingshots that are made of bent steel wire. Here, they are not as popular as the cast metal ones, probably due to looks..however in China, they are even more popular than cast models, and many chinese shooter ssee them as better due to their higher stability and their lack of sharp edges. I share this opinion, and find them more comfortable and better made than most cast chinese slingshots. And additionally, they won't be mad eout of Zinc alloy, so it is possible to purchase them form a cheaper source. So far, the lowest price I found for them is at www.dealextreme.com, which is a huge "gadget" (read: Junk) Retailer. He has, amongst a gazillion pieces of unbelievable cheap rubbish, a few cast slingshots (which I don't trust) and one pretty good model, a bent.-rod Dankung that has its attachment ears bent backwards - it is my favourite classic chinese model, actually. Here's the link (http://www.dealextreme.com/p/stainless-steel-real-leather-rubber-slingshot-launcher-black-72127) - no, I am not affiliated with dealextreme and not too fond of such a rubbish retailer, too - but I think you all have the right to know that a slingshot that otherwise is sold to us at 30$+shipping can be had for 6.90 without shipping, too.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

just ordered one and paid £4.34 for it!! thanks for the heads up

mark


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for identifying this source. I would always have a bit of concern about manufacturing defects or poor material quality with cheap castings, but cheap bent rod designs are much easier to trust. I just ordered one of these and the total including shipping came to an easy on the pocket €4.94. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I destroyed my dankung scorpion copy I got from ebay made from zinc,lets see how this one stacks up


----------



## Scouter (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been using these guys for years buying flashlights! Great deals!!!!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Good, solid, useable information ............ thanks Melchior

Al


----------



## lerch (Jun 17, 2011)

I just picked up one of these dirt cheap a a shop in myrtlee beach. and I wonder this failure is just rumor or if it is a real concern. I think the model this one is the love cup or something like that. Holding it with my pink wrapped into the whole in the grip and thumb and forefinger bracing I don't see it really stressing the forks that much. Perhaps if it was held in a hammer grip with heavier bands thee could be a problem?

Anyhow just curious if there have been any negative reports other than the Dankung warning.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

There were more rumors in a chinese slingshot forum. Hard to judge with nothing but Google translator.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will have to pick one of these up. Anyone have a shooting video?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I will have to pick one of these up. Anyone have a shooting video?


No not yet but I have this slingshot on the way


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd love to hear your reviews on this mainly concerning the quality of the actual product.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Just placed my order, you cant beat taht for 7 bucks if its non cast steel. Now to research how to attach flat bands lol...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Still waiting for mine shipped 11 days ago via the slow boat


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

same here mate ^^^


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> same here mate ^^^


I only want to see if I can pick the package up with a magnet









[edit] If it fails this it goes into my catch box just like the stainless steel Dankung scorpion I got from ebay lol


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

If I win the pocket predator thing, I think I'll buy one of these


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

if you guys need translating chinese i can help... i currently use 2 eagle of sniper CNC aluminum wrist braced slings

they ran 250usd each w/ shipping.. it's not even their top model which is now on ebay for 399 w/o shipping

and rumors about cast ones breaking are real, mostly due to dropping them, but seriously, how would you know if it was dropped on its way to you unintentionally perhaps a worker dropped it during assembly and didn't want to waste one that "looked" alright

and do not trust sellers on ebay entirely when they state the material it's made in, i've seen many zinc listed as alu or steel, when the model is listed as zinc on chinese sites eg. G7 (of eagle of sniper camo version etc.) note G7 does have a CNC alu version now they call it G8.... whatever......

just ask i will translate and search for you


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

sorry correction eagle of sniper line is usally casted in magnesium, not zinc

safest way is just buy 2 since it's so cheap and go at it with a hammer LOL


----------



## Google123 (Nov 18, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> just ordered one and paid £4.34 for it!! thanks for the heads up
> 
> mark


i ordered mine yester day when fo you think it will get here


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Google123 said:


> just ordered one and paid £4.34 for it!! thanks for the heads up
> 
> mark


i ordered mine yester day when fo you think it will get here
[/quote]
Anywhere from one week to one month after shipping notice


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone in the UK receive their mystery slingshot from DX yet?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

not as yet mate,

marcus sr


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> not as yet mate,
> 
> marcus sr


Lol they must be rowing them over here on a junk boat


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lol think you may have a point there,gonna mail em if they ain here today,our post takes ages!!

marcus sr


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Ordered July 28...Will pickup at Post Office late this afternoon (August 17).

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Acceptance, August 04, 2011, 10:58 am, CHINA PEOPLES REP

Processed Through Sort Facility, August 05, 2011, 9:17 am, SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

Processed through Sort Facility, August 16, 2011, 12:37 am, KEARNY, NJ 07032

Processed through Sort Facility, August 17, 2011, 5:16 am, FORT WORTH, TX 76161


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I recieved 2 I ordered from DX today...took about 14 days... I ordered one that was recommendered...It appeared to be a bent rod, and though it has an ergonomic bend to it it does have cast marks...it will take some filing and polishing to achieve a true mirror finish ...The model tha appeared to be a bent wire is actually a cast metal like the other with the wooden handle (resembling the Axe clone)...they are approximately $6.50 each and should do well with medium and light bands/tubes...but some filing and polishing is necessary!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Haven't received mine either, on a side note about polishing, the "textured" coating on the dankung i ordered is eating my XXlite thera-tubs, so i need to get the sand paper out.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

AZ shooter said:


> I recieved 2 I ordered from DX today...took about 14 days... I ordered one that was recommendered...It appeared to be a bent rod, and though it has an ergonomic bend to it it does have cast marks...it will take some filing and polishing to achieve a true mirror finish ...The model tha appeared to be a bent wire is actually a cast metal like the other with the wooden handle (resembling the Axe clone)...they are approximately $6.50 each and should do well with medium and light bands/tubes...but some filing and polishing is necessary!


So can we say then that these are zinc cast and not stainless steel as advertised? very disappointing if that's the case...somehow I'm no longer looking forward to getting it now..ah well I'll shoot at it instead


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lol bit like an underpriced dankung then ooooooooooh wheres me magnet!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> lol bit like an underpriced dankung then ooooooooooh wheres me magnet!!


have you got yours then?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lol no!! you got your? im excited tho john,im telling you i am,realllyyyyyyyyyyy excited


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> lol no!! you got your? im excited tho john,im telling you i am,realllyyyyyyyyyyy excited












Me too I'm running out of targets


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm just a little annoyed that I forked out £4 + for a zinc target


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

Gents I have been to China a few times. The first time I thought I had found the mother load of all bargains for everything! I spent a few hundred pounds with the expectation of making thousands on ebay! Almost all of it turned out to be junk, the type of junk you wouldn't even put on ebay if you wanted to keep your account. Dont get me wrong the Chinese make some great stuff, but they sell it at world market prices even within China, they also make utter tat which they sell cheap in China and on ebay and the web. I have been offered hallmarked silver jewelry with no silver whatsoever in it and seen the same stuff on ebay.

My point is; within certain parameters you get what you pay for. If you are offered silver cheaper than scrap silver you aint gettin silver!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

haha yeah, i am basically chinese and i pay full market price for every one of them, my wrist braced models run from 200usd and up without shipping from china and it's the same price on chinese website, the one i'm gonna get soon is 400usd

i've seen stuff listed on ebay that are listed by very reputable sellers that just don't know what it is, at least one member on this forum list stuff on ebay with metal content wrong, and i almost bought it

a zinc slingshot in taiwan is 1dollars U.S...... and a laser cut stainless one, i can't even find it


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

you getting the eagle of sniper then strikewzen? i got one,now thas a quality chinese catty,no probs with it at all


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

yes, i have 2 eagle of sniper CNC model 250 each shipped, but they came out with the one piece G8, well just got 5 flippinouts and a carbon fiber catty so my parents are gonna be like.. mad at me if i get the G8 gonna have to wait for awhile

the eagle of sniper is quite good.. very accurate but i don't use the sights at all and can hit a marble from 7 meters at least 50%
the middle protrusion eat up the bands at the pouch if you don't flip it kinda

if you guys need translation and stuff to look up more info just give me a PM i read chinese

marcus you don't find the eagle of sniper a bit small with your big hands? i have hands like 10 year old girl lol

and if i get the G8 gonna tell them to mod it to add another hole for triple tube each side where the sight is


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lol i know what you mean strikezwen ,i hold it hammer grip also.where ive removed the wristbrace the bit that protrudes can cut into the hand.i removed my wristbrace soon as i got it,as i shoot vert and not 90,an i dont use the sites either.the g8 is a lovely buy mate and if you get triple tube thats gonna be quite the pull,and lots of power

marcus sr


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm just a little annoyed that I forked out £4 + for a zinc target


 i ordered 2 from them ,my mate oredered one and his came today!!!!!!!! lol im still waiting and i ordered mine day before lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

oldbill said:


> Gents I have been to China a few times. The first time I thought I had found the mother load of all bargains for everything! I spent a few hundred pounds with the expectation of making thousands on ebay! Almost all of it turned out to be junk, the type of junk you wouldn't even put on ebay if you wanted to keep your account. Dont get me wrong the Chinese make some great stuff, but they sell it at world market prices even within China, they also make utter tat which they sell cheap in China and on ebay and the web. I have been offered hallmarked silver jewelry with no silver whatsoever in it and seen the same stuff on ebay.
> 
> My point is; within certain parameters you get what you pay for. If you are offered silver cheaper than scrap silver you aint gettin silver!


I understand what you're saying in part tho I have to disagree on you get what you pay for(bargains comes to mind lol),for instance I got a SS knife from DX for $4 IIRC and it was exactly what it said in the description Stainless steel,funny they'll never say zinc on anything and it turns out to be stainless









Here's the knife I can vouch for,


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> I'm just a little annoyed that I forked out £4 + for a zinc target


i ordered 2 from them ,my mate oredered one and his came today!!!!!!!! lol im still waiting and i ordered mine day before lol
[/quote]
So ask your mate if its plastic then?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I can confirm 100% that this is zinc cast not stainless steel as advertised however it seems sturdy enough for plinking....that is all

[edit] If anyone wants mine pay me what I paid and its yours UK only I wont be using it as I have a stainless Dankung now,thanks to Marcus

Even though it is 1mm thicker than the Dankung and slightly bigger it weighs less than the Dankung,that is further confirmation but really if you know steels you'll know right away its zinc just by the look and feel


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

I was thinking about ordering one of these now I'm real glad i waited. I'll just wait and order a real one from Dankung.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Faust said:


> I was thinking about ordering one of these now I'm real glad i waited. I'll just wait and order a real one from Dankung.


I kinda knew when I purchased but I thought someone had found a gold mine,and ordered it anyway I did not want to miss out in the rush


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Slingshot=sniper...I`m not really sure that the one that has the ergonomic bend is actually zinc composition...after it was cast it seems to have gone through some serious bending process to achieve the ergo bend in it...There is a possibility that it still might be some form of stainless....It is necessary to do a lot of filing and polishing to make it useful, though....Unfortunately I don`t know enough about stainless to make a proper assumption.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Cast metal cannot be bent. And it would be a lot more expensive to produce this bent-rod slingshot by casting, even with the cheapest alloy. I believe that the "cast marks" are just marks that were left when the slingshot was coated with nickel.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys this is not bent rod it is cast I know because it even has a cast web in between the forks,and why chrome plate stainless steel? makes no sense


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A couple of pics you can decide for yourselves but I'm 100% sure its not cast stainless


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hm...

The thingy in the middle is certainly cast...
I know for sure that the chinese plate their bent-rods after bending, because they use blowtorches that discolor and oxidize the metal.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Melchior said:


> Hm...
> 
> The thingy in the middle is certainly cast...
> I know for sure that the chinese plate their bent-rods after bending, because they use blowtorches that discolor and oxidize the metal.


If that's the case then they could save money by acid dip and then polish with polishing compound









[edit] I have welded stainless and TBH it comes up pretty clean with just a wire brush,it does no need plating at all

for instance this little keyfob I welded in stainless my wife's name Samnatha,Sam for short I can tell you there was not oxidizing it is as it was when it was welded 12 years ago,I just can't understand why they would plate stainless steel.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I know for sure they do. The chinese love that plating. I'm also not so keen on Nickel.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Melchior said:


> I know for sure they do. The chinese love that plating. I'm also not so keen on Nickel.


Well they can keep their plating as i'm not keen on it either,I think its horrible and once damage occurs then the plating will flake,things begin to look rather shabby, quickly after that

[edit] I wonder if anyone can translate this,I'm curious at it might give a clue as to the manufacturer

The box it came in


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought one of these from deal extreme too, I concur with Slingshot Sniper, it's not cast stainless steel it's either zinc or aluminium with a very high zinc content.
I can't say I'm that bothered really, for the money, I'll use it with weak tubes for a bit.

Btw;
This slingshot is very very slightly magnetic to a strong magnet, I feel certain this is due to the nickel plating.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine arrived from dealextreme today and it has a dreadful casting 'seam' around about half of it. The really unforgivable part is that these sharp little ridges weren't even filed or sanded off inside the loops that hold the bands. The manufacturer and vendor should be ashamed to sell such slapdash crap. I've no idea what metal it's made from but I'm certain it's cast and not bent rod. Given the appalling standard of finish I doubt they used anything but the cheapest and easiest metal to make it from which is unlikely to be stainless steel.

It's a pity because it feels kinda nice in the hand.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Upon closer examination with a magnifier, you can see a 1/16 inch ridge all along the center. They did some rough filing but it wasn`t enough to disguise the cast marks...also some drip marks from the plating. Very poor finish and would be rough on bands or tubes unless you spent time to polish yourself.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Melchior said:


> Cast metal cannot be bent.


Depends upon the metal. Cast steel, for example, can be heated and bent. In any case, that definitely looks like a casting in sniper's pics. Too bad. Looks kinda cool.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well the Dankung I have which is 300 grade stainless steel bent rod is over 1mm thinner and slightly smaller than this and its heavier,I wish I could be believed when I say this is a Chinese cast zinc slingshot! and I repeat not stainless in any form.Why would I say otherwise I would be lifting the roof if I got a stainless slingshot for under $7 would I not?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

S_sniper, can I ask what Dankung you have?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> S_sniper, can I ask what Dankung you have?


Yes its a General IIRC I traded with Marcus,

BTW have you got the ammo I sent? seems like years now


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

im surprised to agree with pikeman,feels nice in the hand and shoots well,but its noway ss i feel,think snipers bang on with that.as a side note,a friend of mine has been shooting a dang kung copy for months now,inc lead and 12mm steel also rocks,and theres no weakness,the bands are split in one place but they can still be drawn full (he wore glasses to test this) and hes on the vid shooting a sharpies cap 33ft in the general section,i can state right now that catapult is showing no signs of weakness,an please,before someone says to me,shoulda bought dan kung,i still have 2 here,and have traded 2 more on the forum,my thoughts are this,dan kung started the crap about these copies,and rightly so,but they are no way as weak as people would quickly suggest,constant drawing upto 3 hours a day with 4 strand 1745 (2 per side) would have shown some weakness in these frames be it weakness or otherwise,or........... pauls got a good one who knows lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah Marcus no way is it going to break in use,so don't worry about that I have put paracord in the loops and pulled pretty hard,its a good way to test IMO but as a safety precaution always use safety specs especially with these....anyway you should always be wearing them with any slingshot


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I asked since out of the 5 I got, believe it or not the simplest dankung General 1 in their range has imo the best workmanship and judging from the finish and steel is of a different class. It was the cheapest on their website excluding the luck ring micro.

When dankung suggested this model to me,they told me it was the most commonly used in china and the most popular.

If I was asked, I would say that the general 1 doesn't come from the same source as the other 4. Just like comparing product in a different league!

My romantic cup which has the same style and size as a general 2 has 'crazywood' mentioned on it. The finish is 'poor' compared to the general 1 if you got the eye to pick the tiny details up.

p.s, no I havent received the ammo and bands yet.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a little peed that the package hasn't arrived,it like cost me £6 to ship too


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

ive got a jungle hunter and the workmanship is as good as a general if im honest,as was my fox i traded with frodo,im wondering in all honesty if theyve swapped manufacturers? a lot of people have been complaining,i personally feel there early work is the stuff to get,ie original general ,fox,

marcus sr


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

That's the post sometimes. Don't worry about it.

I once sent a small packet with an Argos catalogue through the post to Mtius while I was in London. They never received that packet. Lol, that cost some money to send.

Many thing get lost in the post, just things that happens.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> ive got a jungle hunter and the workmanship is as good as a general if im honest,as was my fox i traded with frodo,im wondering in all honesty if theyve swapped manufacturers? a lot of people have been complaining,i personally feel there early work is the stuff to get,ie original general ,fox,
> 
> marcus sr


That could be the key with Jacks post a change in manufacturer


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i thought that soon as i read it.his palm thunder didnt match other palm thunders on here,i also feel he was treated badly by them

marcus


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

By Dankung?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah in the email,just struck me as polite ignorance ,or being ignorant while remaining polite lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> yeah in the email,just struck me as polite ignorance ,or being ignorant while remaining polite lol


haha! I get ya maybe CS got lost in translation


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marcus

From recent post RE: Dankung I've noticed the following.

I ordered and received a black palm thunder which was of a different wrap compared to the same product received by a member here. The wrap on mine was wrapoed tubing and a sleeve tubing on the fork and his was all tubin wrap. Ok, some might say this is not an indication but mine was magnetic and his wasn't. And we receive them in the same time frame, not weeks apart but a couple of days apart.

The other thing that really got me on track was they sent me a model that was not at all similar to the photo on their website. They had an excuse for it, not updating their website. Seriously, there is no way the shape, size and weight descrition fits what they have under the 'Bat metal' slingshot.

I posted pictures on this forum showing the bat metal.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lol my mates reading these posts bemused,he ****in loves his copy lol


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the Info, slingshot_sniper!
There's one thing I need to know: Did you buy exactly the slingshot I mentioned in my link?
The "fun" fact is that I have a high quality bent-steel model that looks exactly the same with the paracord wrapping on. I t doesn't have that middle part, it is just bent steel wire.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Melchior said:


> Thanks for the Info, slingshot_sniper!
> There's one thing I need to know: Did you buy exactly the slingshot I mentioned in my link?
> The "fun" fact is that I have a high quality bent-steel model that looks exactly the same with the paracord wrapping on. I t doesn't have that middle part, it is just bent steel wire.


Yes sir in fact I still have the order details if needed


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Marcus
> 
> From recent post RE: Dankung I've noticed the following.
> 
> ...


i meant the emails from dan kung being rude an ignorant.
i agree totally jack ,theres something not right with them at the moment,im feeling theyre cuttin costs ,not to mention corners,and the quality is starting to show,my gueess is there will be more posts to foloow from forum members


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to say but the wrapping on the pic that S_sniper doesn't look like paracord. This look like nylon roping which sells $0.1 a meter here locally!

I can be wrong.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyway I have checked the stainless part and can confirm its stain resistance is quite good,ketchup,blackcurrant juice and red wine leave s no staining at all,so that part is true


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Melchior said:


> Thanks for the Info, slingshot_sniper!
> There's one thing I need to know: Did you buy exactly the slingshot I mentioned in my link?
> The "fun" fact is that I have a high quality bent-steel model that looks exactly the same with the paracord wrapping on. I t doesn't have that middle part, it is just bent steel wire.


mines the excact one also mate,soon as u posted the link i purchased within 30 minutes


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> I'm sorry to say but the wrapping on the pic that S_sniper doesn't look like paracord. This look like nylon roping which sells $0.1 a meter here locally!
> 
> I can be wrong.


Your right it def not paracord


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

[edit] link removed


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marcus,

With the many emails I've exchanged with them, I have found interesting facts that in my opinion cannot be mentioned on an open forum. I for the one will not believe what they say to me from now on!

They have always been polite in their reply but many questions were just ignored and not answered. The sandpaper bit was funny, I had a laugh!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Marcus,
> 
> With the many emails I've exchanged with them, I have found interesting facts that in my opinion cannot be mentioned on an open forum. I for the one will not believe what they say to me from now on!
> 
> They have always been polite in their reply but many questions were just ignored and not answered. The sandpaper bit was funny, I had a laugh!


lol i dare say you did jack,i really do think there cuttin corners,and wont change my opinion,the reviews they used to get were awesome,specifically about quality of item,service etc,wheres it gone lol


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Melchior... I puchased the same (bent rod?) slingshot you recommended...You say yours was a true bent rod without a center piece in the middle...My purchase (same $6.90 model} had a center piece, and very obvious cast marks...One good out of how many bad...?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Translation done in Traditional Chinese, note on the box it is Simplified Chinese characters
They look pretty much the same, just i do not have simplified language pack installed

野人 wildman(word for word) or savage

產品介紹 Introduction to Product
*高級防鏽不銹鋼 High Quality Anti Rusting Stailness Steel
*高級天然乳膠管 High Quality Natural Latex Tubes
*高級純牛皮兜 High Quality Pure Leather Pouch
*高級精度 High Quality Precision

顏色 Colors
*銀色 silver
*金色 gold
*黑色 black
*其他 others

!嚴禁對人和動物射擊 !It is strictly forbidden to fire toward human or animals

野人 wildman(word for word) or savage

高級不鏽鋼彈弓 HIGH QUALITY STAINLESS STEEL SLINGSHOT

眼鏡蛇 Cobra
美洲豹 Jaguar
草原雄鷹 Grand(or male) Eagle of the Prairie
反曲 Retroflex (like the eagle of sniper series angle)

金蠍子 Golden Scorpion
鐵石 Ferric Stone
鬼頭 Head of Ghost(s)

!嚴禁對人和動物射擊 !It is strictly forbidden to fire toward human or animals


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for that strikewzen yep savage zinc models were on dankung website of ones to avoid and the wording " High Quality Anti Rusting Stailness Steel" is on every advertisement selling zinc slingshots,I'm convinced melchoir did not get his from DX as he would have got exactly the same boxed one I and others have got.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

message for Marcus!!

I will today be sending this to you for your friend Paul,since he likes his dankung copy so much I thought better pass it forward rather than destroy it.

disclaimer though!!! I have not included tubes/bands as I know not of his age....I can only send bands if age is confirmed







it's the law around these here parts, sorry!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> message for Marcus!!
> 
> I will today be sending this to you for your friend Paul,since he likes his dankung copy so much I thought better pass it forward rather than destroy it.
> 
> ...


john thats really decent of you,he,s the bloke in the vid on pfs technique lol the skinny dude ,he,ll be happy as larry mate,he hasnt long lost his job and needs every penny
regards
marcus


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

No probs buddy BTW I hope he's good at wrapping the cord you'll note when you get I'm NOT









shipping today


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lol i took mine off an all,still feels right, RIGHT ON TO ME CLONE!!


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

I broke my dankung copy yesterday, I put it in a bench vise to see how strong it was, the forks seemed a little bit flexible and then 'ping' one side broke where the forks meet the web.
I'm sure it wouldn't have broken under normal use.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

was that the one melchior mentioned on here jimmy? with the bent ears


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah, it's from deal extreme. exactly like the one slingshot sniper posted pictures of on page three of this thread, I'll put a picture up later.


----------



## Google123 (Nov 18, 2010)

just got mine today i like it


----------

